# Weird in the Woods



## johnnycake

I have always enjoyed reading these kind of threads, and have been amazed by some of the things I have found while out hunting and fishing. So what is the weirdest thing you have found while out hunting/fishing?

For me, my dad and I were driving back from a muzzy deer hunt when I was 15. About 5 mins before exiting Spanish Fork canyon we saw this "critter" just off the road ~20 yards in one of those many openings/clearings on the northside of hwy 6. Thinking we had just found a cougar or something, we turned around, and pulled into this clearing to shine the headlights on the animal. There, eating a small deer(we later went and examined the doe, not a roadkill, rather a ripped out throat) was a cat. It was black and white patterned like a holstein cow and just as long in body as the deer +a few feet of tail. When it stood up and ran off, it looked to be about 3 feet tall and close to 6-7 feet long. We think it might have been a really awesome colored cougar, but whatever it was, it was weird.

How about you guys?


----------



## fishreaper

I have friends who claim they've seen UFO's just hovering, and then all of a sudden it takes off. the way they tell the story sends a chill down my spine.
Personally however, I've found an odd pile of rocks on top of a hill, built like a pyramid looking over a lake facing west. I suspect it was some kind of burial marker, can't say I wouldn't mind the same thing myself.
Otherwise,will o' the wisp's or some kind of odd lights have floated around in the dark woods even with my flashlight turned off. I almost regret not following them.


----------



## Sawbillslayer

The oddest thing I have see was when I was out by Fossil Mountain and I saw a few hippies naked sitting in lawn chairs. Not a good sight by the way.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

My brother and a friend found a dead man while hunting the Vernon unit for deer. My brother stayed with the corpse through the night while waiting for our friend to come back with the police. The man had severe rigor mortise and would not fit correctly in the body bag and the sheriff had to tie him to the top of an SUV and haul him back to town.


----------



## wshiwsfshn

I found a set of intact duals from a semi, 10 miles from the nearest road in Daggett county! Didn't look overly old either!


----------



## ridgetop

I've seen Aliens on the deer hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I was bowhunting in late August one year and forgot to throw a water bottle in my pack. I hiked all morning and couldn't wait to get back to camp to get a drink. On my way back to camp I was crossing a small stream when I noticed someone had left a 6 pack of beer and a watermelon in the water. That was the best beer and watermelon I ever had.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wind In His Hair

johnnycake said:


> I have always enjoyed reading these kind of threads, and have been amazed by some of the things I have found while out hunting and fishing. So what is the weirdest thing you have found while out hunting/fishing?
> 
> For me, my dad and I were driving back from a muzzy deer hunt when I was 15. About 5 mins before exiting Spanish Fork canyon we saw this "critter" just off the road ~20 yards in one of those many openings/clearings on the northside of hwy 6. Thinking we had just found a cougar or something, we turned around, and pulled into this clearing to shine the headlights on the animal. There, eating a small deer(we later went and examined the doe, not a roadkill, rather a ripped out throat) was a cat. It was black and white patterned like a holstein cow and just as long in body as the deer +a few feet of tail. When it stood up and ran off, it looked to be about 3 feet tall and close to 6-7 feet long. We think it might have been a really awesome colored cougar, but whatever it was, it was weird.
> 
> How about you guys?


Interesting. I was hoping to find pictures of such an animal, but putting the words "black", "white", and "cougar" together in a Google search brings WAY different results than what I originally intended. :shocked:

Anyways. :focus:

Found a wooden airplane propeller in a tree that we were setting a tree stand in. Didn't get a deer, but had a pretty cool souvenir to bring home.


----------



## RandomElk16

2 naked people up Adam's Canyon. They were procreating.


----------



## longbow

I was sitting in a treestand over a nice little seep on the edge of a meadow. A young couple came strolling up though the meadow and sat in the grass by the side of the seep. You guessed it, they started getting busy. At one point she looked up and I waved. She freaked and, like a flash, benchpressed the guy off her and dove for her clothes. He was completely confused by her sudden behavior. They were still putting on their clothes as they took off through the meadow. He turned back and looked at me and I gave him a jaunty wave. He busted out laughing. By the way she slapped him I could tell she didn't see the same humor he had. 
They will always have a great story to tell and I was happy to help them out.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I saw a piebald moose once. Looked similar to this.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...63501924_9218171_1526239616_npibald-moose.jpg


----------



## archeryobsession

I stumbled into someones marijuana field once so i decided to help myself.....needless to say I dont remember much of the rest of the hunt.


----------



## OKEE

Old cabin.


----------



## gdog

Posted this up before, but here ya go again......

A little over 3 years ago, while shed hunting we found a human skull. Not something you normally come across! We contacted the sheriff's department and guided them to where we were. 3 hours later and freezing our butts off...they showed up on the scene and started their investigation.

About a year ago, I get a call from a homicide detective stating they actually figured out who it was and were able to contact the parents to let them know that their son was finally found after being missing for 34yrs. The person was a 24 yr old man from the state of WA. who went missing while out traveling around Utah after graduating from college. They figured it out by DNA samples of the bones and a database of missing people being compiled in Texas. Pretty wild stuff.

Unfortunate event for the traveler and his family, but at least they finally have some closure. News story posted here: http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=22237528


----------



## LostLouisianian

fishreaper said:


> I have friends who claim they've seen UFO's just hovering, and then all of a sudden it takes off. the way they tell the story sends a chill down my spine.
> Personally however, I've found an odd pile of rocks on top of a hill, built like a pyramid looking over a lake facing west. I suspect it was some kind of burial marker, can't say I wouldn't mind the same thing myself.
> Otherwise,will o' the wisp's or some kind of odd lights have floated around in the dark woods even with my flashlight turned off. I almost regret not following them.


Well I can tell you from first hand experience seeing a UFO will scare the crap out of you. About 4 years ago my brother in law and his wife had come over and them and me and my wife were outside at night. After we saw our 5th UFO in about a 10 minute span we all decided to head on inside the house we were plenty scared enough. Each of us was white as a ghost and could barely talk when we got inside. A year later I saw another one fairly close, less than a mile away. I almost crashed my car when I saw it. Prior to that incident that night my wife didn't believe in UFO's. Now she believes but doesn't ever even want to talk about that night or UFO's.


----------



## Ifish

I was once chasing brookies along the Hayden Fork with my son who was about 7 years old at the time. I looked up and in the campground I saw a truck with a Wyoming license plate that said "Goob"!

It was the second darndest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## GaryFish

Found several old prospector graves in central Idaho where I grew up. The place had quite the gold rush in the 1800s, around the old ghost towns of Custer and Bonanza. We used to fish, as well as hunt deer and elk around there. On several occasions, we'd happen on a grave, marked with a pile of rocks, old wooden cross sometimes, and sometimes even an old wooden fence around it. 

Other things we used to find were a bunch of large chunks of agate. Clear and cloudy, in big pieces, some as large as softballs. Out hunting, I end up back at the truck with a back pack full of rocks and arm full of shed antlers. All ended up in the flower bed at home. 

The weirdest, or perhaps most fun, might have been on a scout trip down the Middle Fork of the Salmon River when I was a kid. Each summer, we'd go with the Forest Service boat patrol and stop and help clean up all the campgrounds along the way. One time, we found an old raft that had gotten away from some floaters and was hung up on a log. We also found a black bear that had been dead for a day or two of who knows what. So river rangers being who they are, and scouts being who they are, we thought it a good idea to put the dead bear on the seat of the raft, tying it in place using sticks and bailing twine to hold it in place, and sent it down the river. I don't know how far the bear or raft made it down the river, but we never did see it again on our trip.


----------



## GaryFish

And talk of hippies reminded me of another trip on the Middle Fork. Launching the same day as us, was a group of hippies. Instead of rafts, drift boats, or kayaks or something, they had inner tubes. Each hippie had a large tube for himself, and then two tubes strapped together, with a hard-side clear plastic dome-like container inbetween, where they put their gear. They all wore their life jackets and helmets, and then carried a kayak paddle on their tube. We leap-frogged them the 110 miles down the river for a week. They all made it and seemed to have a good time. I'm not sure I'd try class 4 rapids in an innertube, but what the heck.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Posted this up before, but here ya go again......
> 
> A little over 3 years ago, while shed hunting we found a human skull. Not something you normally come across! We contacted the sheriff's department and guided them to where we were. 3 hours later and freezing our butts off...they showed up on the scene and started their investigation.
> 
> About a year ago, I get a call from a homicide detective stating they actually figured out who it was and were able to contact the parents to let them know that their son was finally found after being missing for 34yrs. The person was a 24 yr old man from the state of WA. who went missing while out traveling around Utah after graduating from college. They figured it out by DNA samples of the bones and a database of missing people being compiled in Texas. Pretty wild stuff.
> 
> Unfortunate event for the traveler and his family, but at least they finally have some closure. News story posted here: http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=22237528


That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

Uh...that's one of the reasons I don't shed hunt.


----------



## wyogoob

While bird watching on a big ranch in Rich County Utah I observed a wolf.

It had a black leather collar with a red anodized heart-shaped medallion on it. 

It's rare to see wolves wearing red heart-shaped medallions.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

This past year hunting at FB I saw dozens and dozens of do-do birds. They were all wearing camouflage and shooting at ducks 100+ yards away.


----------



## goonsquad

ridgetop said:


> I've seen Aliens on the deer hunt.


Like sheepherder aliens or cattle mutilation aliens?


----------



## goonsquad

I saw an old log cabin in the middle of a river, just sitting there.


----------



## spencerD

I was up Payson Canyon with three other buddies on a Friday night, after school. Just a quick camping trip on Friday/Saturday with some friends. We were at Blackhawk campground. We all spent the night in my big 8 man tent. 

We went to bed pretty late, and it was raining pretty good. The rain was keeping me up and I couldn't sleep. As I lay there, I got this creepy feeling that something was watching me. We've all had it and, almost all of the time, it's nothing. 

But I couldn't shake it this night for a reason. Then, a lightning flash lit up the sky for a good 2 seconds, and I saw this giant silhouette standing outside my tent. Probably 8 or 9 feet tall. I freaked, poked me buddy next to me, and told him there was something standing out there. We sat and stared, but the lightning didn't light up the sky enough after that big flash. 

We could hear something walking around the tent for probably 5 minutes, though. After that, some branches cracked loudly and we didn't hear anything the rest of the night. The next morning, we woke up and found big huge tracks around our tent. Looked like human feet.

Was it Bigfoot? I don't know. I don't know what it was. All I know is, I saw something big and scary.


----------



## outdoorser

I once saw a buck deer on the general season rifle hunt


----------



## wyogoob

outdoorser said:


> I once saw a buck deer on the general season rifle hunt


Maybe in Utah, not in Wyoming.

.


----------



## outdoorser

Its funny how sometimes you can just tell that a certain post is going to get a lot of "likes". I like likes.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

spencerD said:


> I was up Payson Canyon with three other buddies on a Friday night, after school. Just a quick camping trip on Friday/Saturday with some friends. We were at Blackhawk campground. We all spent the night in my big 8 man tent.
> 
> We went to bed pretty late, and it was raining pretty good. The rain was keeping me up and I couldn't sleep. As I lay there, I got this creepy feeling that something was watching me. We've all had it and, almost all of the time, it's nothing.
> 
> But I couldn't shake it this night for a reason. Then, a lightning flash lit up the sky for a good 2 seconds, and I saw this giant silhouette standing outside my tent. Probably 8 or 9 feet tall. I freaked, poked me buddy next to me, and told him there was something standing out there. We sat and stared, but the lightning didn't light up the sky enough after that big flash.
> 
> We could hear something walking around the tent for probably 5 minutes, though. After that, some branches cracked loudly and we didn't hear anything the rest of the night. The next morning, we woke up and found big huge tracks around our tent. Looked like human feet.
> 
> Was it Bigfoot? I don't know. I don't know what it was. All I know is, I saw something big and scary.


That was Aunt Bunnie


----------



## Kevin D

wyogoob said:


> While bird watching on a big ranch in Rich County Utah I observed a wolf.
> 
> It had a black leather collar with a red anodized heart-shaped medallion on it.
> 
> It's rare to see wolves wearing red heart-shaped medallions.
> 
> .


 Rare indeed, everybody knows wolves much prefer the blue ones.....:shock:


----------



## Kevin D

Damndest thing I ever saw was one cold winter morning headed up Blacksmith Fork lion hunting in the early predawn light. Right at the mouth of the canyon there was some gal in a skimpy teddy posing for a photographer next to the "Entering Cache National Forest" sign. Early mornings the wind comes a howling out of that canyon and I know the wind chill had to be way down in the minus double digits.

To this day I'm still wondering what the hell was all that about, and what exactly did that photographer have to say to get her to stand out there half naked like that in those conditions?? I have no answers.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

some things are good regardless as to whether they make sense or not. The sunrise, the sunset, a full moon......and surely half naked gals in the mountains.


----------



## Critter

Kevin D said:


> To this day I'm still wondering what the hell was all that about, and what exactly did that photographer have to say to get her to stand out there half naked like that in those conditions?? I have no answers.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## goosefreak

spencerD said:


> I was up Payson Canyon with three other buddies on a Friday night, after school. Just a quick camping trip on Friday/Saturday with some friends. We were at Blackhawk campground. We all spent the night in my big 8 man tent.
> 
> We went to bed pretty late, and it was raining pretty good. The rain was keeping me up and I couldn't sleep. As I lay there, I got this creepy feeling that something was watching me. We've all had it and, almost all of the time, it's nothing.
> 
> But I couldn't shake it this night for a reason. Then, a lightning flash lit up the sky for a good 2 seconds, and I saw this giant silhouette standing outside my tent. Probably 8 or 9 feet tall. I freaked, poked me buddy next to me, and told him there was something standing out there. We sat and stared, but the lightning didn't light up the sky enough after that big flash.
> 
> We could hear something walking around the tent for probably 5 minutes, though. After that, some branches cracked loudly and we didn't hear anything the rest of the night. The next morning, we woke up and found big huge tracks around our tent. Looked like human feet.
> 
> Was it Bigfoot? I don't know. I don't know what it was. All I know is, I saw something big and scary.


you know? i'v heard Bigfoot actually lives in salem.


----------



## johnnycake

> To this day I'm still wondering what the hell was all that about, and what exactly did that photographer have to say to get her to stand out there half naked like that in those conditions?? I have no answers.


nobody cares if you have answers, how about pictures?!!


----------



## polarbear

My buddy and I were pronghorn hunting in Idaho about 10 years ago. We were in the middle of nowhere a couple hours before dawn when a really bright flash of light streaked across the sky. Just when we started coming up with "logical explanations" about what it was, it did it again. Kinda freaked us out a little bit.

One time in Montana my dad was helping a friend take down his bear camp at the end of the season. They slept on the ground that night and watched 3 UFOs doing what he called "search patterns" for 5 hours. He said they'd do figure 8's, weave in and out of each other, and then every once in a while come together in a triangle shape and dart across the sky all together ridiculously fast. They got so close once that he hid under the truck and stayed there the rest of the night. He had a camera in the truck but was too scared to open the door for fear of the dome light giving away his location. He only told that story once, and now he won't talk about it. Never seen my dad so freaked out about anything.

Another time I was hunting elk in Idaho, sitting on a ridge waiting for the fog to clear so I could see more than 5 feet in front of me. In the canyon below me, I heard the most awful blood curdling noise I've ever heard. It wasn't an elk, moose, cow, or anything else you'd normally find in the mountains. I have no idea what it was, but it made the hair on my neck stand up, and I went back to the truck as fast as I could go. Might have been a velociraptor.... or bigfoot:shock:


----------



## outdoorser

These days, all these UFO's are probably government drones.


----------



## Huge29

wyogoob said:


> While bird watching on a big ranch in Rich County Utah I observed a wolf.
> 
> It had a black leather collar with a red anodized heart-shaped medallion on it.
> 
> It's rare to see wolves wearing red heart-shaped medallions.
> 
> .


Sounds more like a lady cougar to me!


----------



## sagebrush

polarbear said:


> other time I was hunting elk in Idaho, sitting on a ridge waiting for the fog to clear so I could see more than 5 feet in front of me. In the canyon below me, I heard the most awful blood curdling noise I've ever heard. It wasn't an elk, moose, cow, or anything else you'd normally find in the mountains. I have no idea what it was, but it made the hair on my neck stand up, and I went back to the truck as fast as I could go. Might have been a velociraptor.... or bigfoot:shock:


 it was probably a doe deer, catching your scent, they will sound a scream to alarm others (fawns) of your presence.


----------



## polarbear

sagebrush said:


> it was probably a doe deer, catching your scent, they will sound a scream to alarm others (fawns) of your presence.


No, I've heard that sound a million times. This was a howl/scream/roar that sounded like jurassic park. Trust me, I've been through every scenario. Nothing makes sense. I'm not saying it was something supernatural. I'm just saying it was weird. I've spent a lot of time in the mountains and never heard anything like it.


----------



## johnnycake

polar, I have heard cougars make similar roar/screams. Have you had much cat experience?


----------



## klbzdad

One time, years ago, this:


----------



## polarbear

Yeah, it wasn't a cat. I'm telling you, I think it was a Tyrannosaurus. Seriously, my brother was with me and heard it, and we've been through every possibility, and nothing makes sense. I'm sure there's a logical explanation. It was just weird.


----------



## polarbear

I'm not even gonna ask about that, klbzdad. I just threw up a little.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Kevin D said:


> Damndest thing I ever saw was one cold winter morning headed up Blacksmith Fork lion hunting in the early predawn light. Right at the mouth of the canyon there was some gal in a skimpy teddy posing for a photographer next to the "Entering Cache National Forest" sign. Early mornings the wind comes a howling out of that canyon and I know the wind chill had to be way down in the minus double digits.
> 
> To this day I'm still wondering what the hell was all that about, and what exactly did that photographer have to say to get her to stand out there half naked like that in those conditions?? I have no answers.


OK someone HAS to say it. You know the routine....PICS or it didn't happen


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Kevin D said:


> Damndest thing I ever saw was one cold winter morning headed up Blacksmith Fork lion hunting in the early predawn light. Right at the mouth of the canyon there was some gal in a skimpy teddy posing for a photographer next to the "Entering Cache National Forest" sign. Early mornings the wind comes a howling out of that canyon and I know the wind chill had to be way down in the minus double digits.
> 
> To this day I'm still wondering what the hell was all that about, and what exactly did that photographer have to say to get her to stand out there half naked like that in those conditions?? I have no answers.


I bet either her or her boyfriend/husband's name is Cache or something close to it. ;-)


----------



## Clarq

On a deer hunting trip awhile back a member of my hunting party stumbled upon the remains of an old camp trailer. It looked like it was maybe from the 60's or 70's, but it was hard to tell since untold years of weather had reduced it to a mangled pile of metal and cabinets. It was way back in the middle of nowhere, up a big rocky hill, about 1/4 mile from any track resembling a road, about two miles from any relatively significant road, and 30+ miles from any sort of a paved road. Whoever got it in that far must have had a powerful truck and a lack of foresight. I assume it got rainy or snowy and they couldn't get it back out.

We always wondered why someone brought it there. Were they sheepherders? Ambitious campers? Outlaws hiding out from civilization? It was kind of a fun thing to think about (since there were no deer around).


----------



## wyogoob

After reading the _Snowmobiler vs moose_, _HB37_, and the _Raise Duck Stamp to $25_ threads it's apparent that many of our UWN members have been abducted by Aliens.

Please post any or all of these interesting abduction stories......if you can remember them.

.


----------



## 90redryder

While elk hunting with a buddy it got dark and while hiking out the same route that we've hiked several times we found a naked lady carved in an tree in detail. After a long frustratig day of trying to find a spike elk it was a pleasant surprise. We now call the place porno canyon.


----------



## johnnycake

^it's like there is a double entendre there, sooo close.....porno canyon, carved naked lady, wood.....nah, better leave it alone:shock:


----------



## stillhunterman

Here is a similar fun old thread you might get a kick out of johnny:mrgreen:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/11732-weird-strange-scary-things-happen-you-hills.html


----------



## Clarq

I just remembered another odd occurrence that happened on the same deer hunting trip I mentioned earlier.

Since road hunting wasn't working for us, we decided to try a drive. I, being one without a tag, got to be the one to push the deer. I sat at my starting point alone while I waited for the hunters to get into position. I looked north and saw a big black bird approaching from very far away. It came directly my way, close enough that I could see it was a raven. It circled around me three times without making a sound and then continued south. I'm not too superstitious, but it seemed like a pretty bad omen to me.

We didn't find any deer that trip.


----------



## martymcfly73

90redryder said:


> While elk hunting with a buddy it got dark and while hiking out the same route that we've hiked several times we found a naked lady carved in an tree in detail. After a long frustratig day of trying to find a spike elk it was a pleasant surprise. We now call the place porno canyon.


The sheep herders used to do that. They were VERY lonely with all those sheep. AF canyon has lots of those carvings.


----------



## KineKilla

We found an old Raccoon trap, you know the spring shut, break your leg type like you see in cartoons. This one had the severed claw of a Raccoon still in it...very old, nothing but bones and a little fur to hold it all together. We took it home and a friend put it in his shop...cool little curiosity to tell stories about.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Once I was hunting in Wyoming and came across a small herd of sheep in a meadow. There was some guy down there looking at them very suspiciously, then he picked one particularly attractive ewe out of the bunch and took her over to the woods....I didn't see what happened after that, but I hear that is pretty common in Wyoming. :shock:


----------



## Clarq

:O--O--O:

Found the track of a dodo bird up on the Wasatch today. My hand is included for size reference.


----------



## AF CYN

I once saw an dead thread get resurrected on Easter. Coincidence? I don't think so. 

Any other cool stories since last time we discussed this topic?


----------



## teledan

Ok so nothin really crazy or supernatural but these stories came to mind. 

When I was a teenager a group of friends and I went backpacking in the Uintas. We had hiked to our destination and set up camp. It got dark and everyone was sitting around camp so I snuck off into the woods and was planning to scare them somehow. I decided I was going to streak through camp so I hid behind a big boulder and got buck naked. I was crouched down planning my attack and just then I hear footsteps coming around the other side of the boulder and before I can do anything, a deer comes around and is face to face with me. I could have reached out and touched it, then it realized I was right there and it freaked out took off in the other direction. It scared the piss out of me so I just put my clothes back on and went back to camp. Not a real crazy story but I imagine that deer’s story sounded even crazier when he told his buddies. That deer looked like he just saw a ghost 🙂

Next story. I was fishing up AF Canyon a couple years ago and I was right next to a big cliff that came right down to the river. All of a sudden a hear this loud crash and there is a huge cloud of dust. At first I thought it was a car crash because the road was pretty close. Then I realized there were some pretty big boulders falling off the cliff just a few yards away from me. I decided I should probably move on to the next hole that was a bit further away from the cliff.


----------

